# AUTOTRAIL APACHE 700



## 89037 (May 12, 2005)

Hello all, i am expecting delivery of a new apache 700 as the layout is exactly what we want, my grandson who comes with us on every trip is disabled and in a wheelchair so can anyone who has a 700 could possibly tell us how they find theirs thanx.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Indian,

We don't have a 700 but we do have a 640 so I guess construction and quality issues will be similar. No real problems with ours so far, except for a leak in the shower, quickly fixed by the dealer, Richard Baldwin of Halifax. We're very happy with ours and the dealer and would certainly consider Autotrail and Baldwins again. Only mistake we made was in staying with fixed carpet against our better instincts. We really should have gone for removeable.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
Looked at an Apache 700 and went for a Cheyenne. Only thing that I was concerned about after looking at a collegues was the roof had joins in the fibreglass midway along. My collegue has been back to the dealer now 3 times for water ingress after 3 years use, guess where! Keep an eye on it. I dont suppose that all are of the same `mould` ,but might be a design fault. Otherwise a fine piece of kit.
Malc


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Indian
we have just bought an Apache 700 got it beginning of this month. We like yourself chose it for that particular layout. been away 3 times in it and its been great. Couple of things you may want to mention to your dealer are firstly the reading lights for some stupid reason dont work without all the overhead locker lights on which means you have to climb down from the cab to turn lights off which is a safety issue as we have an 8 yr old who gets up in the night for the loo. spoke to Autotrail about this and they have sent modification details to the dealer who is going to rectify this for us. And also the camera and freeview drain the battery, but Autotrail again sent switches to turn these off and these were fitted in 10 minutes by fiat on the pdi. Overall i am very pleased with the van up to press. If you need to know any more just ask i will be glad to help if i can. When do you take delivery?

amanda


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Hello Indian,
We have had our Apache 700 for a year now and have covered 15,000 miles with trips to Portugal for 9 weeks and Italy for 7 weeks and have used it for a total of over 180 nights in that time and to be honest it has been great. Faults have been minor and quickly sorted by Simpsons, a couple of points to watch are the door can be a bit of a pain to close properly because of the double door, ours needed adjustment and is still not 100% it has to be pulled hard for that last bit, the fridge lock is not very strong and has now gone for a second time and seems a common fault with this make as my friend has the same problem on his Hymer. We would have preffered a lino floor instead of carpet but didnt think of that when ordering.
One point thst might concern you is that it is a bit tight for room along the walkway between kitchen and dining area but is ok for us and find the layout excellent for 2 of us long term or very good if family come and visit.
Fuel wise i have recorded an average of around 28mpg overall and on the run down to Portugal averaged 31mpg driving at a steady 60mph. I hope this helps you and if you have anymore questions then feel free to ask.


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Hello Indian, have to agree with Amok and Funnymunny. We bought our Apache 700 new in March. Generally very pleased with it. The side door on ours needed physically bending at the bottom ( this is blamed on the double catches ) although the door does not appear to have been hung properly in the first place. Still does not close properly.

Have to unplug the TV monitor/reversing camera when not in use, flattened the leisure battery in 3 days if left connected. The dealer keeps telling me the modified wiring kit has still not arrived from Autotrail.

Regarding the interior lights seems a daft way to wire them. I'll do as Amok has done and speak to Autotrail about a modification.

Regards trig


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

do any of you know wether the dvd player in the dash links into the tv at the rear
like to freeview box does. we cant seem to make it work and i am not sure if it is surposed to. :roll: 

amanda


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

we also had problems with the door but have adjusted both top and bottom catches and it shuts fine now.
suddenly started having a problem with the washroom door coming open when we are moving.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Looked at one yesterday in East London, seriously considering purchase - seems to suit all our needs and seems excellent value for money.

Comments really helpful - keep them coming.

Kevin


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello amok

The answersis NO it's only the TV or the free view that works. You can only use the DVD in the 7.5 front screen.


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Hello amok,

If by the rear of the TV you mean the front LCD monitor, then yes the DVD player works on that monitor.

Just tried ours, set switch in overhead locker to DVD position, switched on screen ( red LED off) inserted DVD and used mode button on radio front to switch to disc and up came the picture.

If you meant will the DVD in the radio work on a TV installed in the rear lounge then no it won't, the aerial socket is just that. I repositioned our Freeview digibox into the rear lounge so that we could use the SCART connection on a 14" TV which gives a better picture.

Regards trig


----------



## 95108 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Indian

We had an Apache 700 from new for 9 months. Our son (aged 15) is disabled but is quite light so hubby can still carry him in and out of motorhome. We found it difficult to get him in and out of the seating area by the kitchen but this was made worse for us as his condition means that his legs are very stiff and permanently bent. The Apache in general was brilliant. In the 9 months we had it we did not have any problems and covered about 7000 miles in that time. We only changed to a Cheyenne 696G as we found it more practical having the garage for the wheelchair and we fancied a fixed bed. Unfortunately we have had in excess of 20 problems with the new Cheyenne! Hope you have as much fun with your Apache as we did

FP


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

thanks to you all for your replies. we have got the dvd working on the monitor and we also moved the freeview box to the back. somebody did say they thought the dvd worked in the rear on tv but obviously it doesn't. not to worry just thought it was wasted just on the monitor. looks like another item we have to buy !!!!! :roll:


----------



## 89037 (May 12, 2005)

amok said:


> Hi Indian
> we have just bought an Apache 700 got it beginning of this month. We like yourself chose it for that particular layout. been away 3 times in it and its been great. Couple of things you may want to mention to your dealer are firstly the reading lights for some stupid reason dont work without all the overhead locker lights on which means you have to climb down from the cab to turn lights off which is a safety issue as we have an 8 yr old who gets up in the night for the loo. spoke to Autotrail about this and they have sent modification details to the dealer who is going to rectify this for us. And also the camera and freeview drain the battery, but Autotrail again sent switches to turn these off and these were fitted in 10 minutes by fiat on the pdi. Overall i am very pleased with the van up to press. If you need to know any more just ask i will be glad to help if i can. When do you take delivery?
> 
> amanda


Thanks Amanda for your info on the lights and the switches on the freeview hope we enjoy our apache as much as you are when we pick it up hopefully this month
Indian


----------

